# Ignore feature question



## mick (Aug 12, 2010)

If I use the ingnore feature to hid a member I just don't care to see posts from will I see their posts in other member posts? I noticed that I still see their post titles on the home page and if you click on the post it tells you that you have it blocked but if their post in in the middle of another post what happens?


----------



## lwalden (Aug 12, 2010)

You will still see it. I used the ignore feature for the first time yesterday on a member, and was surprised to still see their comments in the middle of a post where the "Quote" function was used....


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Ignore Feature*

Where is this ignore feature . I have been looking for that.
Thanks 

Rich H


----------



## mick (Aug 12, 2010)

Rich click on the User CP in the header line of the home page. Then on the left you'll see edit ignore list just click that and you're on your way to a more enjoyable IAP experience.


----------



## lwalden (Aug 12, 2010)

Click on the persons name to the left of their post, and just above their statistics, and select that you want to view their public profile. When it pops up, just below their name and above the 4 tabs, you should see "Send Message" and "user lists" in a light blue bar. Click on the "user lists" and from the pop up options select "add to ignore list". It will ask you to confirm, and then you're done!


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 12, 2010)

why is everyone ignoring me???????







Seriously, if someone quotes a person you have on ignore, you will see their post in the quote (no way around it as they didn't initiate THAT post), but you shouldn't see any post initiated by them, just a thing saying that you have this person on ignore.


----------



## mick (Aug 12, 2010)

Lyle, that's much easier...I didn't know it could be done that way!


----------



## mick (Aug 12, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> why is everyone ignoring me???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Did some one say somethingf? :biggrin:


----------



## lwalden (Aug 12, 2010)

Mike, I didn't know it could be done your way either- always good to learn something new!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 12, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> why is everyone ignoring me???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's not you but I think we are all fed up with a certain individual that is very arrogant and should learn to turn some pens....

Thanks for the info on how to do this. Now I don't need to get pissed off when all I see are his posts clogging up the forums.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 12, 2010)

You shouldn't ignore me!!

If you had not, you could have read my publication:

*101 ways to IGNORE,* 


but not if I'm IGNORED!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
(Where's that little "copyright" symbol, again??)​


----------



## lazyguy (Aug 12, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> You shouldn't ignore me!!​
> 
> If you had not, you could have read my publication:​
> *101 ways to IGNORE,* ​
> ...


 I don't post enough for any to ignore me. Now anyone who ignores you Ed they will have to read your post in my qoute. You will be heard.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 12, 2010)

"I get by, with a little help from my friends!!"
Or, perhaps more appropriately:

"I get high, with a little help from my friends!!"


----------



## altaciii (Aug 12, 2010)

Can I ignore myself?


----------



## altaciii (Aug 12, 2010)

Better yet, is it possible to ignore everyone and not see anyones posts? Just wondering.


----------



## whistlebritches (Aug 12, 2010)

altaciii said:


> Can I ignore myself?


 

I think that just might make the world explode.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 12, 2010)

Alex, I ignore my wife



then she smacks me along side my head till I apologize.


----------



## B727phixer (Aug 12, 2010)

Ignore button...that is a great feature and Fred I agree with you!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 12, 2010)

1TJTurner said:


> Ignore button...that is a great feature and Fred I agree with you!


 
Jim, Glad to see I am not the only one!!


----------



## lwalden (Aug 12, 2010)

PTownSubbie said:


> Jim, Glad to see I am not the only one!!



+ 1


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 12, 2010)

Me either:biggrin::biggrin:...I'll try to be nicer but it will be difficult.
Do a good turn  daily!
Don



lazyguy said:


> I don't post enough for any to ignore me.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 12, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Alex, I ignore my wife
> 
> 
> 
> then she smacks me along side my head till I apologize.


 


My wife says I don't pay enough attention to her .... or something like that ... I wasn't really listening! :biggrin:


----------



## mick (Aug 12, 2010)

Lenny said:


> My wife says I don't pay enough attention to her .... or something like that ... I wasn't really listening! :biggrin:


 
Lenny, I have that t-shirt!


----------



## phillywood (Aug 12, 2010)

Is that member sending you any PMs. or you just don't wan to see their posts? I don't click on every post.


----------



## mick (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow!....this works nicely! :wink:


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 12, 2010)

mick said:


> Wow!....this works nicely! :wink:



Amen.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info, fellas (and or ladies:wink.


----------



## lwalden (Aug 12, 2010)

bgibb42 said:


> Amen.



+ 1!!:biggrin:


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 12, 2010)

I wish the feature would notify the person(s) you are ignoring that you are ignoring them.  I've been using the feature for a while and I love it.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, what's going on?  Is member blocking the latest in forum necessaties now, has it come down to that?

I haven't logged on much the past few months but when I do find a few moments to visit the forum every few weeks it seems there are threads being deleted and a lot more unfriendly discussions going on than ever before. So, is it the poor economy that has everyone at each others throats or is the forum being taken over by mob rule or what?

In a small way, it's nice to see controversial and semi-ugly threads going on that I'm not in the middle of for a change!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll probably get ignored, oh yeah...but not in a quote situation..Nah, Nah, nah
It has seemed a bit touchy here lately, but thats ok, we're venting...better here than at our boss or wife. But if their the same, get outta Dodge.



Texatdurango said:


> Wow, what's going on?  Is member blocking the latest in forum necessaties now, has it come down to that?
> 
> I haven't logged on much the past few months but when I do find a few moments to visit the forum every few weeks it seems there are threads being deleted and a lot more unfriendly discussions going on than ever before. So, is it the poor economy that has everyone at each others throats or is the forum being taken over by mob rule or what?
> 
> In a small way, it's nice to see controversial and semi-ugly threads going on that I'm not in the middle of for a change!


----------



## bitshird (Aug 12, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Wow, what's going on?  Is member blocking the latest in forum necessaties now, has it come down to that?
> 
> I haven't logged on much the past few months but when I do find a few moments to visit the forum every few weeks it seems there are threads being deleted and a lot more unfriendly discussions going on than ever before. So, is it the poor economy that has everyone at each others throats or is the forum being taken over by mob rule or what?
> 
> In a small way, it's nice to see controversial and semi-ugly threads going on that I'm not in the middle of for a change!



George ain't that  shocking development  How is the Show Low place coming along? Gary says he misses  you :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Wow, what's going on?  Is member blocking the latest in forum necessaties now, has it come down to that?
> 
> I haven't logged on much the past few months but when I do find a few moments to visit the forum every few weeks it seems there are threads being deleted and a lot more unfriendly discussions going on than ever before. So, is it the poor economy that has everyone at each others throats or is the forum being taken over by mob rule or what?
> 
> In a small way, it's nice to see controversial and semi-ugly threads going on that I'm not in the middle of for a change!



George, glad to see ya back! Been missing you.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree with the idea that the person being ignored should have some type of notice they are being ignored, I realize that a lot of folks wouldn't have the intestinal fortitude to say it even in a PM but hay maybe a leopard could change it's spots with a bit of coaching, possibly just as a courtesy??


----------



## sdemars (Aug 12, 2010)

*Oh no . . .*

Everyone I know says I am annoying . . . 

Now the one place I can talk to people will be gone. 

They will ignore me and I won't even know it.

Here is how to find out if you are being ignored.

Post a simple question.

" Does a ONEWAY 1224 Lathe really allow you to turn out better pens than a Harbor Freight Lathe would?"

" Should I use regular size tools when turning pens or should I use small pen turning tools?"

I'll know in a minute or two if I am being ignored.

Steve


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 12, 2010)

bitshird said:


> I agree with the idea that the person being ignored should have some type of notice they are being ignored, I realize that a lot of folks wouldn't have the intestinal fortitude to say it even in a PM but hay maybe a leopard could change it's spots with a bit of coaching, possibly just as a courtesy??



+1 (I would hope someone would have the courage to tell me what I am doing wrong)


----------



## lwalden (Aug 12, 2010)

sdemars said:


> Everyone I know says I am annoying . . .
> 
> Now the one place I can talk to people will be gone.
> 
> ...



Hope that helps!


----------



## sdemars (Aug 12, 2010)

*Thanks . . .*

Oh boy . . . oh boy . . . .  it's not me . . . 

Steve


----------



## whistlebritches (Aug 12, 2010)

let's discuss this Ignore feature a little more.  Is this the first time you have used this function?  How happy are you with this function?  Did use of this function cause temporary blindness, halucinations, incontinence, etc?  What other sites have an Ignore function?  Other comments??


----------



## arioux (Aug 12, 2010)

I used the fonction two days ago for the first time, after receiving a PM from a member that i found to be out of place.  tha person was notified that i was to put him on my ignore list and he thank me for it so i gues it was of mutual agreement 

The important point is that we did not bring our different on the public place and this feature will prevent us from crossing fire again.  In few weeks or mounts, when i will have cool down i  might reconsider since this person can also have good input and interesting comment.


----------



## mick (Aug 13, 2010)

arioux said:


> I used the fonction two days ago for the first time, after receiving a PM from a member that i found to be out of place. tha person was notified that i was to put him on my ignore list and he thank me for it so i gues it was of mutual agreement





arioux said:


> The important point is that we did not bring our different on the public place and this feature will prevent us from crossing fire again. In few weeks or mounts, when i will have cool down i might reconsider since this person can also have good input and interesting comment.


 
I think a lot of us have used the ignore feature for the first time in the last couple of days...and I'd even hazard to say for some of the same reasons. Sure does make for a more enjoyable time here at IAP!


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 13, 2010)

mick said:


> Wow!....this works nicely! :wink:



Thanks Mick It does work:laugh:


----------



## tim self (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been busy the past few days and maybe I haven't seen any flaming threads but if ignoring is what  you must do, then be happy.  I would think after a short period of time when the temp goes down, we will all have cooler and calmer dispositions.

IIRC, this happens each year about this time cause of weather, lack of shop time and such.  Remember, the worse crime waves happen when the temp is hot.  Hopefully, the atmosphere here will return to normal in a few weeks and we can all begin living in semi-harmony.  Just my .05.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 13, 2010)

tim self said:


> Just my .05.


 
I had no idea that inflation was that high....I thought it only took 2 cents....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 13, 2010)

Does a "community" ignore those that are part of the community even if they're not "perfect"? It's sad when we can't get along and act like adults. We don't set a good example for those here that are not "adults" yet. Best to cool down some and forgive. Ignore this advise if you choose to.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 13, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Does a "community" ignore those that are part of the community even if they're not "perfect"? It's sad when we can't get along and act like adults. We don't set a good example for those here that are not "adults" yet. Best to cool down some and forgive. Ignore this advise if you choose to.



Amen


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 13, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Does a "community" ignore those that are part of the community even if they're not "perfect"? It's sad when we can't get along and act like adults. We don't set a good example for those here that are not "adults" yet. Best to cool down some and forgive. Ignore this advise if you choose to.


 
Peter/Rob,
I can take those that are not perfect. Hell, I am not perfect (I don't think anyone is) but at least I can take constructive criticism. Someone that takes criticism for the better good is worth putting up with but when someone sees the criticism as a personal attack and bites back even harder....they are non-repairable. 

I think someones signature says it all, "You can't fix stupid". It's just easier to not listen to it...


----------



## lwalden (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't think it's a matter of expecting perfection. I don't think anyone on this forum is perfect (except for the PR princess, of course!). We all have issues and opportunities for improvement. Some work on those opportunities, and improve. Some are happy with the balance they've achieved and settle for where they happen to be. And some insist on painting themselves pink and green and parading around the town square. My way of getting along might be to ignore that person, rather than trying to force them to meet whatever the local societal mores might be. I consider that a vary viable, and adult, alternative. I believe it was Samuel Clemens (popularly known as Mark Twain) who was quoted as saying "Never argue with a fool; onlookers may not be able to tell the difference."


----------



## mick (Aug 13, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Does a "community" ignore those that are part of the community even if they're not "perfect"? It's sad when we can't get along and act like adults. We don't set a good example for those here that are not "adults" yet. Best to cool down some and forgive. Ignore this advise if you choose to.


 
Peter, it's not That anyone is angry or needs cooling down. I choose to come here to learn and interact with friends. When someone constantly posts and reposts the same tired old things over and over it's like the child in the back seat asking over and over "Are we there yet"? You can answer him each time and feed into his behavior, you can act wrongly and lash out in anger at him ....or you can choose to ignore him. Be NOT feeding into his behavior , hopefully he'll come to realize that behavior isn't getting him anywhere. Then the trip can continue in peace and be an enjoyable experience for all.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't know about this "ignore" button, I think it may be perceived as a form of "exclusion". This is an "open forum" (with rules of course).Methinks that even the "enfant terribel" should be able to rant a bit even if it's at my own expense.JMO


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 13, 2010)

Like Lyle, I too think simply ignoring someone is an acceptable (adult) way of making your visit to the forum a pleasant experience. 

I joined this forum a few years ago to learn how to turn pens and find out where to buy goodies at the best prices.  Since then, I have learned a lot and as a side benefit, I have made quite a few friends.  During the same period I have also encountered those who, just like in real life, I didn't care for or constantly found their posts pure nonsense or of no value to me so I added them to my ignore list.  After three years only three people are on my list so I guess it's not all that bad.  

From what I can piece together from recent events, there are a few who think this forum exists so they can have some "play time" on the internet when things around the house get boring rather than them simply being part of a pen turning community by giving and taking and sharing their experiences.

I think if more people would use the ignore feature, there would be less flair ups and ugly threads as you can't get upset or argue with someone when you can't see what they are saying.  Also, the ones who delight in pushing others buttons won't have any fun when no one responds to their posts and might eventually find another playground to play in.

'Course, this is just my opinion.


----------



## arioux (Aug 13, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Does a "community" ignore those that are part of the community even if they're not "perfect"? It's sad when we can't get along and act like adults. We don't set a good example for those here that are not "adults" yet. Best to cool down some and forgive. Ignore this advise if you choose to.



I see your point Peter but the young ones on this site are probably already used to this kind of feature.  Teenagers are using MSN and other social communicaiton group and they all have their "scratch" list.  They prefer a nice chat night then goint into endless conflict.

Receiving a PM starting with the title Smart A....s  that says that you are an idiot just because you don't share someone idea is an experience that i don't need.  Nore do i need this person in my IAP visit.  Like i said ,  it's the first time i use this feature and it took a really bad situation.  99.9999% of the member here will never get to my ignore list even if we don't agree on idea.  Respect is the key word for me.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 13, 2010)

Ken, you are an evil man!!:biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 13, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> Ken, you are an evil man!!:biggrin:


 


Funny Ernie---I told him the same thing not a hour ago-----


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 13, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Like Lyle, I too think simply ignoring someone is an acceptable (adult) way of making your visit to the forum a pleasant experience.
> 
> I joined this forum a few years ago to learn how to turn pens and find out where to buy goodies at the best prices.  Since then, I have learned a lot and as a side benefit, I have made quite a few friends.  During the same period I have also encountered those who, just like in real life, I didn't care for or constantly found their posts pure nonsense or of no value to me so I added them to my ignore list.  After three years only three people are on my list so I guess it's not all that bad.
> 
> ...





Thanks George for that post. Thats why I asked where to find the ignore button.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 13, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> Ken, you are an evil man!!:biggrin:



Why thank you finally the recognition I so deserve!!



Gary Max said:


> Funny Ernie---I told him the same thing not a hour ago-----



Not really evil, just a bit twisted


----------



## bitshird (Aug 14, 2010)

I've tried to go back and read some of the posts but there are so many that s6y I'm ignoring the poster, Darned where did every one go?? Come back guys, I took a bath and changed my socks!! Geez 6 pages and I only read 5 posts, just Rob and Peter and Phillip. I'd even like to read something from Roger Garrett, I'm truly desperate


----------



## RAdams (Aug 14, 2010)

bitshird said:


> I've tried to go back and read some of the posts but there are so many that s6y I'm ignoring the poster, Darned where did every one go?? Come back guys, I took a bath and changed my socks!! Geez 6 pages and I only read 5 posts, just Rob and Peter and Phillip. I'd even like to read something from Roger Garrett, I'm truly desperate


 

Whew.. I sure am glad you didn't say my name!:biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 14, 2010)

lwalden said:


> I don't think it's a matter of expecting perfection. I don't think anyone on this forum is perfect (except for the PR princess, of course!). We all have issues and opportunities for improvement. Some work on those opportunities, and improve. Some are happy with the balance they've achieved and settle for where they happen to be. And some insist on painting themselves pink and green and parading around the town square. My way of getting along might be to ignore that person, rather than trying to force them to meet whatever the local societal mores might be. I consider that a vary viable, and adult, alternative. I believe it was Samuel Clemens (popularly known as Mark Twain) who was quoted as saying "Never argue with a fool; onlookers may not be able to tell the difference."



Is there a "hi-light this member's posts" button??? :tongue::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 14, 2010)

Maybe some people just need their own subforums? :biggrin:


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 14, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Does a "community" ignore those that are part of the community even if they're not "perfect"? It's sad when we can't get along and act like adults. We don't set a good example for those here that are not "adults" yet. Best to cool down some and forgive. Ignore this advise if you choose to.



I wholeheartedly agree with acting as adults and "cooling off" for a period of time.  In the real world, if I have a disagreement with an individual or I no longer care to feel annoyed at what someone may be saying, I have the option of walking away.  On this forum, my only recourse is to use the Ignore feature if I still want to participate.  

Not only is that the mature and "adult" thing to do, it's encouraged by the moderator to help keep the peace.  For me (and I can only speak for myself) it's nothing personal.  I enjoy most of what I read and see on this forum, but I've found it necessary to ignore one individual in order to maintain a pleasant experience for myself on this site.  Will I ignore that individual forever?  I highly doubt it.  But for the time being, I have to do what I believe is appropriate for me to keep from breaking the rules of the forum.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sorry, but in the 3 years I've been a member I only have used the ignore buton on one pretty obnoxious person, I think it like so many other things on the internet, didn't have the advantage anonymity and ease of hiding behind a keyboard, it wouldn't be used at all. 
If we would just try and explain to some of the people either by PM or Email what they are doing that so annoys us, then possibly this wouldn't turn into such a tooth and toenail issue. We are supposed to be adults, I keep seeing references to the younger people, it seems to me that for the most part they are behaving better than most of the so called adults and seniors, I think if you are going to ignore some one you should have the common courtesy, or the stones to own up to it and tell them, If you were in real world they would know by the simple fact you were ignoring them, why not compensate and PM them ad just say I've listened to enough of you noise, I'm going to put you on my ignore list. to me this would seem a reasonable thing to do, and perhaps show a bit of honor and honesty.


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 14, 2010)

bitshird said:


> I keep seeing references to the younger people, it seems to me that for the most part they are behaving better than most of the so called adults and seniors,



Thank you for the compliment Ken!:tongue:


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 14, 2010)

*What ignore feature*

I personally don't use and won't use the ignore feature. I have built in ignore features called eye sight and the ability to choose whether to read or not read what is written. Personally I think if someone wants to put me on their ignore list, that's their problem, not mine. 

There was a suggestion that when someone is put on ignore the ignorer should tell the ignoree. Why? It seems to me to be pretty arrogant to think they even care. But, maybe that's just me.


----------



## mick (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> I personally don't use and won't use the ignore feature. I have built in ignore features called eye sight and the ability to chose whether to read or not read what is written. Personally I think if someone wants to put me on their ignore list, that's their problem, not mine.
> 
> Some one suggested that when someone is put on ignore the ignorer should tell the ignoree. Why? It seems to me to be pretty arrogant to think they even care. But, maybe that's just me.


 
My eye sight and ability to chose does not clean up a page of post where 8 or 9 or the 20 shown are by the same person asking for the same thing over and over! The ignore feature however does!


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 14, 2010)

Can you hear me now??????


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 14, 2010)

I just started useing the ignore feature this week-----heck I like it and I only have three members listed.


----------



## Hucifer (Aug 14, 2010)

mick said:


> When someone constantly posts and reposts the same tired old things over and over it's like the child in the back seat asking over and over "Are we there yet"?



Sounds like the ignore button is akin to Dad leaning over the seat while he was driving, yelling "do you want the back of my hand?!?" while taking a swipe at you without the least bit of swerve at 70 mph...:biggrin:


----------



## JerrySambrook (Aug 14, 2010)

Hucifer said:


> Sounds like the ignore button is akin to Dad leaning over the seat while he was driving, yelling "do you want the back of my hand?!?" while taking a swipe at you without the least bit of swerve at 70 mph...:biggrin:



Your pop a little slow then didn't he?  The speed limit was 75 when we were that young. :laugh:


----------



## Billman (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow, I lye low for a while not turning and concentrating on work and family only to check in and find this thread... Looks like I missed some kinda dust up!  Now I gotta go back and try and find what you all are referring to (if I can find the time).

At least it's not me pissin' people off to the point of gettin' ignored... This time.


----------



## tbroye (Aug 14, 2010)

I just turned the ingonre feature off.  I was unable to see any posts or threads.:laugh:


----------



## phillywood (Aug 14, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> I personally don't use and won't use the ignore feature. I have built in ignore features called eye sight and the ability to chose whether to read or not read what is written. Personally I think if someone wants to put me on their ignore list, that's their problem, not mine.
> 
> Some one suggested that when someone is put on ignore the ignorer should tell the ignoree. Why? It seems to me to be pretty arrogant to think they even care. But, maybe that's just me.


Smitty, that'a what I said, if you are scrolling down and see his thread or post then keep on scrolling 'til you are passed their post. I don't think the ignore button will completely kick that individual post out of the whole forum in total. Because what if you are searching for a certain info. and that person posted then his post has to be filted. now I am not a comp. expert, but I think that needs a very good programming to do that.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 14, 2010)

Although I'm pretty sure I appear on a few, I actually don't have *anyone* on an ignore list. Just because I may have had a run in with someone, and we may not be 'talking' at the moment, doesn't mean that their posts aren't neccessarily worth reading. 

I like to think that one day, if I ever met the folks I've argued with, we'd still shake hands and go have a beer!!!!:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 14, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Although I'm pretty sure I appear on a few, I actually don't have *anyone* on an ignore list. Just because I may have had a run in with someone, and we may not be 'talking' at the moment, doesn't mean that their posts aren't neccessarily worth reading.
> 
> I like to think that one day, if I ever met the folks I've argued with, we'd still shake hands and go have a beer!!!!:wink:


 Here's one I agree with. Thank you Steven.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 14, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Although I'm pretty sure I appear on a few, I actually don't have *anyone* on an ignore list. Just because I may have had a run in with someone, and we may not be 'talking' at the moment, doesn't mean that their posts aren't necessarily worth reading.
> 
> I like to think that one day, if I ever met the folks I've argued with, we'd still shake hands and go have a beer!!!!:wink:


Skip I'll take you up on it if you promise to take me to Piccadilly square and go down to those underground pubs and drink the Hot dark beer. Dang,I miss those days. Oh, we can do it today, since you told me drink one on you.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 14, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Although I'm pretty sure I appear on a few, I actually don't have *anyone* on an ignore list. Just because I may have had a run in with someone, and we may not be 'talking' at the moment, doesn't mean that their posts aren't neccessarily worth reading.
> 
> I like to think that one day, if I ever met the folks I've argued with, we'd still shake hands and go have a beer!!!!:wink:


 

You haven't seen who's on my list------------:biggrin:


----------



## Midi (Aug 14, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHIL*

Hi Everyone, it's Phil's birthday!!!!!


----------



## LizardSpit (Aug 14, 2010)

I ignore birthdays


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Aug 15, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Although I'm pretty sure I appear on a few, I actually don't have *anyone* on an ignore list. Just because I may have had a run in with someone, and we may not be 'talking' at the moment, doesn't mean that their posts aren't neccessarily worth reading.
> 
> I like to think that one day, if I ever met the folks I've argued with, we'd still shake hands and go have a beer!!!!:wink:




Oh yea,  SAYS YOU!  :wink:

I'll bet I'm on quite a few ignore lists.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Gin N' Tonic said:


> Oh yea,  SAYS YOU!  :wink:
> 
> I'll bet I'm on quite a few ignore lists.



Is that something to be proud of?


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Aug 15, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Is that something to be proud of?



Don't matter to me one way or the other. I have not one person on my ignore list. I speak what's on my mind and if I put folks off then it is what it is. If you don't like me or don't like what I have to say then by all means put me on your ignore list. Someday I might post something that will be useful to someone that is ignoring me and they will miss it. :biggrin:


----------

